# titan epic 1500?



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Titan epic 1500. Has anyone here ever used this rig? Cant find any information on them.
Any advice would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

this machine is the same as a E15 or E20 except having a gasoline engine instead of an electric motor. call Titan 1-800-526-5362 and press #2 twice. That will get you into tech support and they should be able to email you a manual for it.


----------

